
HN's “Who is Hiring?” thread analyzed, part 1 - jqb
https://blog.whoishiring.io/hacker-news-who-is-hiring-thread-part-1/
======
koolba
What library is used for the charts?

I like the clean look, simple interaction (click to disable/enable), and, most
of all, how it doesn't bring my browser to a crawl.

~~~
xando
It is chart.js [http://www.chartjs.org/docs/](http://www.chartjs.org/docs/)

